# Minutes from May CRSC meeting



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Pretty brief

Coldwater Resources Steering Committee
Conference call May 1, 2019
Attendees:
Bedford, Borgeson, Schramm (for Peterson), Burroughs, Lyons, Fitzgerald, Cwalinski, LaBelle, Hinchcliff, Darland, Verhamme, Herbst, Claramunt, Lesage, Tonello, Wesley, Hessenauer, Heintzelman, Kovacs, Eade, Wright, Danders, Mondrella, Schneeberger, Bos, Ziegler, Will Haney- news channel 3, Zorn (notes).
CRSC priorities from Michigan’s inland trout management plan
Troy provided a brief presentation summarizing priority items in the plan as identified by non- DNR CRSC members. Ten committee members responded, giving priority to habitat management issues (dams, supporting instream habitat work, drains, barriers, sand traps, habitat improvement), ensuring adequate resources for surveys and working with survey data, making and keeping regulations understandable, and judicious use of special regulations. Borgeson expressed concerns about having instream habitat work as a top priority, since past projects have often had limited long-term benefit, but was supportive of habitat “grooming”, which generally involves less intensive modification of existing instream cover and riparian areas to achieve fishery management goals. When asked how the survey would be used, Zorn responded that he was not really sure since he had not discussed this with Chief Dexter. Schneeberger pointed out that managers would or could use it to inform which coldwater-related projects were priorities from the CRSC perspective. Burroughs mentioned that the priorities could also be used to support funding requests.
Extending closing date to October 31 on Type A and D trout lakes
The committee was unanimously supportive of the proposed fisheries order to extend the fishing season through October 31 on types A and D trout lakes. Input was also requested on the idea of extending the season on these lakes beyond October 31. There was less support for letting it go into November due to enforcement concerns, since deer seasons the priority during this time. Several opposed it going into the ice fishing season due to concerns about overharvest and potential difficulties in having fish survive long enough to reach larger sizes desired by managers or anglers. Burroughs preferred to not provide a generalized response to ice fishing on these lakes, preferring to discuss season extensions on water-specific regulation decisions. Cwalinski and Zorn pointed out that if ice fishing on a trout lake was desired, managers could put it into a different type.
Brief updates
Zorn provided short updates on the status of the Arctic Grayling Initiative and 10-Brook trout bag limit issue were given. These essentially involved relaying information provided in recent DNR press releases on these topics.
Next meeting: October 2, 2019 10:30-3:00 at Jay’s Sporting Goods in Gaylord


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

kzoofisher said:


> Extending closing date to October 31 on Type A and D trout lakes
> The committee was unanimously supportive of the proposed fisheries order to extend the fishing season through October 31 on types A and D trout lakes.


I wonder if this would be enacted prior to the closure this calendar year? That would be nice.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

I didn’t hear anything about doing it this year. Probably one of the few changes for next year. With the consent decree coming up there won’t be a lot of changes in anything unti 2022 at the earliest.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for the update.


----------

